# painting vinyl



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I know most painters will say this is a major no no. I had a guy call me wanting his house painted. 4inch vinyl siding. He was told by Sherwin Williams that their new vinyl safe technology colors would work great on the siding. Am i opening a big can of worms if I do this job?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

so go to Sherwin Williams with HO to pick out colors after you price your job (high) have the guy that told him that ring up the paint for you.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

has anyone ever painted much vinyl? Success?


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Vinyl can be done, but I wouldn't do it or gaurantee it. One thing to make sure you watch out for is not using a darker color than the original siding because it can cause warping of the siding in a big way.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

Sherwin claims their vinyl safe technology colors can be put on siding. Even darker colors


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Ya, i've painted a few... never turns out really "NICE" but, it works. I did a few trailers and get the best looks from high gloss paints, we used bonding primers back then so I can't say anything about the new SW products, I try not to do anything with vinyl these days but sabatoge it.


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Traditions said:


> has anyone ever painted much vinyl? Success?


My dad painted his double 4" siding about 10 years ago. He spent allot of time scuffing it with steel wool and it came out pretty nice. Still looks pretty good.

When I sided my house my wife insisted the soffit be green to match our window trim. I primed the soffit with Sherman William Primer and then painted it two coats. That was six years ago and it has not peeled off and still looks very nice. Much to my suprise.

The question is WHY? To paint a vinyl house correctly would cost at least 1/2 of what it would to just re-side it and then you don't have to worry about painting again and you don't have to worry about the paint not sticking.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

i have yet to do the vinyl job. I did spray my girlfriends house, which is steel, and her garage which is vinyl. It actually looks great. It was white and I painted it dark gray. We;'ll have to see what happens. I have noticed the expansion and contraction deal. I see the white when the seams are expanded. I am going to wait until the next time they are expanded and then touch them with a brush and see what happens.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Traditions said:


> ... I did spray my girlfriends ... garage which is vinyl. It actually looks great....


What product?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

:furious: :furious:    :


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

I was actually talking to the SW store mgr the other day about the vinyl safe and he showed me the difference was not so much in the paint but the formula to tint it. Same color in reg superpaint was different than if I said I want it for vinyl. Maybe a chemist can explain why you would have to tint with 2 different formulas to arive at the same color.
I still don't paint vinyl nor do I look forward to the day I get talked into it by a customer.:laughing:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I did one about 6 yrs ago and it held up fine. I use BM moorgard it stuck to like glue. It was a ivory color vinyl and I painted it more of a true beige. I haven't been by it in about a yr, the people I did for move out of the house. But I don't think there was any issues. 

I am curious to see in 10 - 15 yrs with all the vinyl boxes here in the midwest what becomes of all the fading! it doesn't take long for fading to occur on original vinyl color will people paint? or replace?


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

superpaint satin.I;m not concerned about sticking. More worried about warping and expansion showing the color underneath in the seams.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

MakDeco said:


> I am curious to see in 10 - 15 yrs with all the vinyl boxes here in the midwest what becomes of all the fading! it doesn't take long for fading to occur on original vinyl color will people paint? or replace?


I know Alcoa has been giving people a lot of free siding jobs for excessive fading. From what I have seen they are really taking care of the customer. I don't think your are going to see a lot of the fading issues with the "quality" vinyl thats being installed currently. And I do stress Quality.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I know Alcoa has been giving people a lot of free siding jobs for excessive fading. From what I have seen they are really taking care of the customer. I don't think your are going to see a lot of the fading issues with the "quality" vinyl thats being installed currently. And I do stress Quality.


I agree there has been some improvements with vinyl in the last few years. But there are some out there now that are pushing 10 yrs old and they look like different colors from side to side. Usually they are in the sub divisions that the home were starters homes or just above that level.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

i think if you can paint vinyl with success, it is a huge untapped market. How many people do you know that are unhappy with the color of their siding. Or siding is fading. I could spray a pretty good sized home out in a couple of days.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

100% Acrylic! 

I know of a manufacturer that sells a TON of product to do vinyl siding. They've not had a problem that I am aware of. Basically you can modify 100% acrylic with special organo-metallic adhesion promoters. The coating is also formulated to expand and contract with the vinyl siding. 

Important: DO NOT PAINT IT DARKER THAN WHAT IS THERE! Also, no matter how good you think you have it covered... do 2 coats!

You need to pressure wash... make sure that you get rid of all chalking and any mold, modew, bacteria... 

Obviously this post is not all inclusive... Good Prep... 100% Acrylic!


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Traditions said:


> I know most painters will say this is a major no no. I had a guy call me wanting his house painted. 4inch vinyl siding. He was told by Sherwin Williams that their new vinyl safe technology colors would work great on the siding. Am i opening a big can of worms if I do this job?


I paint a lot of vinyl and alluminum siding. I pressure wash to remove dirt, Then mask and paint two coats 100 % acrylic vinyl with Emula Bond from Flood added to the first coat. I have jobs seven years old that still look great. The only time I have had trouble was I once painted new alluminum siding to match existing. It bubbled do to something added in the manufactureing proccess that should have been washed better. A year of weather would have removed it so I wasn't aware of it.
Jim


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

so you have issues with where the seams come together? At certain times of the day i can see the white under the grey on my girlfriends house.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

Traditions said:


> so you have issues with where the seams come together? At certain times of the day i can see the white under the grey on my girlfriends house.


My question also. Thats always been a concern of mine. Maybe its an unfounded fear.:w00t:


----------

